# Another Question about Fishing for Bull Reds



## [email protected] (May 29, 2013)

My son is coming down and we wanted to fish for Reds off the beach. I own a reel/rod combo and my neighbor gave me three rods and reels. 

1 - Shimano TLD 20 + 7' rod
1 - Penn 114H Special 6/0 Senator + 6'6'' rod 
1 - Penn 114H Special 6/0 Senator + 4' rod

1 - Penn Defiance 25LW Combo (Mine) 

So my question is can I reasonable use these off the beach, if not, what do I need? 

Also, for Reds, what length and strength of shock leader and leader do I need? What size hook?

Thank you in advance for your patience and time.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

You can use those but you would have to kayak them out or know how to cast one which is pretty hard for most people. Use around an 18 in or bigger 30-50 flouro leader, you can also use mono or steel I just prefer fluorocarbon it tends to get more bites.depending on the bait use a 8/0 circle hook for most cut baits. Good luck!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> You can use those but you would have to kayak them out or know how to cast one which is pretty hard for most people. Use around an 18 in or bigger 30-50 flouro leader, you can also use mono or steel I just prefer fluorocarbon it tends to get more bites.depending on the bait use a 8/0 circle hook for most cut baits. Good luck!


^^^Yup^^^

Casting a 114 on a 4ft rod is going to be interesting...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2013)

Thank you, I'm not going to Kayak, I can sell the reel and rods... What would you recommend in a rod and reel to cast off the beach for the big reds?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I use a 6500 spinfisher V on an 8' rod. Still have to wade out to the edge of first bar to cast so a longer rod would probably be better.


----------

